# "The server is not responding" with phpmyadmin [SOLVED]

## kdvgent

I have a problem with phpmyadmin.  I have various mysql instances running in various vhosts.

The mysql instances run OK (I am running drupal sites that use these databases)

However, I cannot get phpmyadmin to work.  When trying to log on to phpmyadmin, I get the "#2003 - The server is not responding" error message. (but with the same socket and port, drupal uses the database)

Any suggestion on what I can do?  I have already removed phpmyadmin, the phpmyadmin directory in the vhost, reinstalled phpmyadmin, removed pmadb from database, recreated pmadb - nothing helps.

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf
> 
> # /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.1,v 1.3 2006/05/05 19:51:40 chtekk Exp $
> ...

 

And the phpmyadmin configuration file

 *Quote:*   

> cat /srv/staxmax.homedns.org/www/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
> 
> <?php
> 
> /*
> ...

 

If you want more information, please askLast edited by kdvgent on Sun Apr 29, 2007 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !equilibrium

your mysql is configured to reply only to 'localhost' but in your phpmyadmin config file you used 'staxmax.homedns.org', try yo use 'localhost' or '127.0.0.1' instead.

----------

## kdvgent

Thanks

----------

